# Exotics photographed



## Benjamin (Oct 30, 2009)

Crotalus viridis




Crotalus viridis




...it´s skin




Naja atra (China)




Naja atra (China)




Naja atra (China)




Brachypelma smithi




Echis coloratus




Aspidelaps lubricus infuscatus




Aspidelaps l. infuscatus CB´09

Have some fun

Cheers
Benjamin


----------



## absinthe_616 (Oct 30, 2009)

i want the naja.. its so pretty! :shock:

fantastic photos!!!


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 30, 2009)

Outside of Australia it is an Exotic




Oxyuranus microlepidotus

Cheers and thanks
Benjamin


----------



## ravan (Oct 30, 2009)

wow, the viridis and the last one are awesome!


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 30, 2009)

love the infuscatus ! very pretty. nice pics!


----------



## redbellybite (Oct 30, 2009)

Benjamin...beautiful snakes ....


----------



## Benjamin (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks a lot for your compliments!

Benjamin


----------



## Sarah (Oct 30, 2009)

stunnings pics !


----------



## krusty (Oct 30, 2009)

they are all great pics,top stuff.


----------



## bonnyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Seeing the Brachy reminds me about my beautiful lady I had to sell to come here.I remember seeing an baby albino Western Diamondback Rattler for sale in Las Vegas for $695.You didn't any sort of licence to keep it, just that you looked like you knew what you were doing.Great photos, by the way


----------



## herpkeeper (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi Benjamin, another top post mate - love the African Coral snake & the T. 
thanks for sharing with us, top pics

cheers HK.


----------



## James..94 (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome photos benjamin


----------

